# Goodbye Kontiki....



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Well today was the day. I drove the Kontiki to the London area for it's new owners. I hope I presented the van well although the exterior was grubby. Full handover, demonstration of the satellite system, aircon and so on. 

I will miss the van very much, she has been a home, a holiday home, a lost property office, a first aid centre, a marriage guidance centre, a debt counselling office, a vets clinic and more. 

We have been together for almost 11 months and 8000 miles. The MultiJet impressed me today, towing the car, just as much as it did on collection day last year. 

All that remains now is to finalise a replacement. 

Russell


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Congratulations Russel,

I am a little confused though, If you loved the van that much how come you have sold it? What type are you looking for now?

Steve


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*New van*

Steve

The island bed is a fabulous idea, but, I am looking for a garage type version now with a bed across the back. This will allow a scooter and push bike to be safely carried inside, and do away with the towcar once and for all.

Russell


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

Hmmm... we spend a long time researching a van, then stay with it for years. We had our Talisman for 12 years until the river in Plovdiv (Bulgaria) burst its banks. We don't foresee swapping our Rapido 746 for many years to come (although I do like the cut of the Wingham's jib)


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: New van*



Rapide561 said:


> Steve
> 
> The island bed is a fabulous idea, but, I am looking for a garage type version now with a bed across the back. This will allow a scooter and push bike to be safely carried inside, and do away with the towcar once and for all.
> 
> Russell


Sounds good Russell.

Something less to worry about, and less expense too. :wink:

Have you got a date for the new MH yet?

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*New van*

Hi J & R

Not even decided on which one exactly yet....so many with garages etc, Dethleffs, Autotrail, Burstner, offerings from Cottingham and so on.

Thin the scooter will be a 125cc though for when me and my mate are at Garda. Bigger engine will be better for two passengers!

R


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Russel I bet a Swift 789 must be on the short list then?

We looked a the Bessy sister the other day at Newark and seemed to have so much space. Even with all 4 of us in it it did not seem crowded and the storage space was great. But what I liked the most was the front lounge area was one of the best I have seen and we have looked at a lot of vans recently.


Richard...


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi R 561.

We have the Burstner 748-2 and have been very pleased with it for the past 3 years. We have a 250 honda 2 pushbikes and a spin dryer in the fantastic garage space. Also lots of other little bits.

steve & ann. ---------------teensvan


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Russell. It made me feel quite sad reading that. I felt like that when I had to sell my Honda Goldwing to buy our first house. Now my youngest daughter wants a house and we said we would put the deposit down, anything to get rid of them the eldest one has been away from home once and knows what it cost so it will take more than a deposit for her to go, that makes me sad because until they go I can't Have a van like that. Still chin up and bigger and better things around the corner, I like many on here where thinking I wonder what he gets ( I thought I wonder if the C & C C have converted him into a TUGGER) so glad to see not the case I dont think you will let on till you get it, keep us guessing its a lot more fun. Oh better not put that and thats a FACT. Good Luck what ever you get.Bob.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Always sad to see them go but getting the new one seems to make up for it a bit. 

YES!

:wav: 

The Kontiki is a one off. I was reading about it and apparently it is made entirely of balsa wood and certainly can hold its own in a flash flood. 8) 

Of course we are all now dying to know what is coming next and I think I have whittled it down to 138 choices. Let's see if I'm right. 8)


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Russel

Sounds like an Auto Trail 696G would suit your requirements, are you selling the Corsa.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Corsa*

Hi Broom

The Corsa will be up for grabs as soon as the motorhome is all sorted etc and I know for certain a scooter is coming.

Russell


----------

